# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Decapitated Dog Dream

## dazeyduke

I'm wondering if someone can help me understand my dream.

I dreamed that my little brother (whom just moved out of our house this week after living with us while he went to college) took my dog Dazey (whom we love like a child) with him to school.  I kept asking my brother where Dazey was, and I walked around and around the school looking for her "plume" tail (she is a malamute).  I found a pile of my brother's stuff in one corner of the school, and started going through it, when I saw my dog's decapitated head in a tupperware container!!!!  I started screaming and woke up....this is the worst dream that I have EVER had!  

Does anyone have any ideas?

P.S. - I guess I should mention that I am 4 months pregnant  ::lol::

----------


## Exhalent

This is a weird dream considering that your dog is still living. Have you ever had a dog that has died on you before?

----------

